#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κατανομή χιλιοστών θέρμανσης σε κλεισμένες βεράντες πολυκατοικίας με κεντρική θέρμανση

## maria.d

Πρόκειται για παλιά οκταώροφη πολυκατοικία στην οποία επιβαρύνονται από άποψη χιλιοστών θέρμανσης ο πρώτος (λόγω πιλοτής) και ο 8ος όροφος. 
Οι ιδιοκτήτες των ορόφων αυτών αντιδρούν και θέλουν τα χιλιοστά να κατανεμηθούν μόνο με βάση τα επίσημα τετραγωνικά των διαμερισμάτων. 
Όμως στην πολυκατοικία έχουν γίνει  πολλές αυθαίρετες αλουμινοκατασκευές (και από αυτούς, που εγείρουν το θέμα), που κλείνουν βεράντες 25 έως 15 τ.μ. και που κανείς δε γνωρίζει αν έχουν βγει ή όχι  σώματα. 
Όταν τους λέω ότι έστω ατύπως πρέπει να μετρήσουν κι αυτές "πουλάνε τρέλα". 

Ειλικρινά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Είμαι φοιτήτρια στους Ηλεκτρολόγους ΕΜΠ αλλά η κατεύθυνσή μου είναι Υπολογιστές. Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου τι ισχύει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και πώς πρέπει να κινηθώ.

Ευχαριστώ,  
Μαρία

----------


## thermoidravliki

Είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο  ορισμένα διαμερίσματα σε  πολυκατοικίες να εμφανίσθηκαν στα σχέδια της άδειας με συγκεκριμένο εμβαδόν. Στην συνέχεια το εμβαδόν τους είναι μεγαλύτερο, διότι έκλεισαν τους ημιυπαίθριους χώρους, χωρίς να το δηλώσουν, δηλαδή παράνομα. 

Όμως τα χιλιοστά θέρμανσης παραμένουν εκείνα που είχαν υπολογιστεί αρχικά, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι να πληρώνουν μεγαλύτερα ποσά από εκείνα που τους αναλογούν. Σύνηθες επίσης είναι  οι ιδιοκτήτες των ευνοημένων διαμερισμάτων να μην δέχονται καμία αλλαγή και υπολογισμό της δαπάνης θέρμανσης με βάση τα πραγματικά χιλιοστά! 

Οριστική λύση είναι να ζητήσετε από έναν μηχανολόγο μηχανικό (κατά προτίμηση αυτόν που εξ αρχής έκανε την μηχανολογική μελέτη κατασκευής της πολυκατοικίας) να σας φτιάξει μια μελέτη θέρμανσης με βάση το ΠΡΟΕΔΡΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΜΑ της 27 Σεπτ. /7 Νοεμ. 1985 (ΦΕΚ Δ'631). Ο νόμος ορίζει ότι μια διαφορετική συμφωνία για την κατανομή δαπανών μπορεί να έχει την μορφή απλής απόφασης συνέλευση που όμως θα γίνει αποδεκτή και θα υπογραφεί απ' ΟΛΟΥΣ τους συνιδιοκτήτες. Για να έχετε όμως το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο, καλό είναι να γίνει συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο, το οποίο επίσης θα υπογράψουν όλοι και θα μεταγραφεί. 

Έτσι θα λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι η μελέτη αυτή θα εφαρμόζετε στο εξής από τον διαχειριστή. Αν φυσικά κάποιοι «ευνοημένοι» αρνούνται την λύση αυτή μπορείτε με αγωγή σας είτε ομαδικά είτε ατομικά να ζητήσετε από το αρμόδιο δικαστήριο να τους αναγκάσει. Στην περίπτωση αυτή βέβαια θα ανακύψουν και τα ζητήματα της καταπάτησης του οικοδομικού κανονισμού κ.λ.π.

----------


## maria.d

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας.
Πραγματικά δε γνώριζα ότι αν κινηθώ νομικά μπορεί απόφαση δικαστηρίου να τους αναγκάσει να δεχθούν καινούρια μελέτη.
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να αποφύγω είναι η επίσημη καταγγελία των παρανομιών. Ο στόχος μου είναι η δίκαιη κατανομή, όχι η φιλονικία.
Δυστυχώς όμως σ' αυτή τη χώρα το ατομικό συμφέρον είναι πάνω από κάθε αξία δικαιοσύνης και εντιμότητας.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως στα λέει ο *thermoidravliki*.
Απ' την στιγμή που έχουν αλλάξει τα εμβαδά των θερμαινόμενων χώρων, παύει να είναι ίδια τα δεδομένα βάσει των οποίων υπολογίστηκαν τα χιλιοστά επιβάρυνσης για τη θέρμανση.

Συνεπώς, νέα κατανομή με τα νέα δεδομένα.
Αυτό είναι το λογικό και δίκαιο.

Αν οι άλλοι δεν είναι συζητήσιμοι, επιστρατεύεις την πειθώ σου και αν πάλι δεν καταφέρεις τίποτα, είτε δεν πληρώνεις τα κοινόχρηστα που σου βγάζουν αλλά αυτά που βγάζεις εσύ με τους δικούς σου υπολογισμούς, είτε πας δικαστικώς.

Κάπως έτσι διαλύθηκαν οι σχέσεις σε πάρα πολλές οικοδομές.
Άλλο η οικονομική αδυναμία κάποιου από τους ενοίκους (κατανοητό) κι άλλο η επιβολή με το έτσι θέλω ενός άδικου συστήματος κατανομής δαπανών.

----------

